# CMOS battery dying repeatedly



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

Since setting up my new rig, I have been going through CMOS batteries at the rate of about one per week. I also have a problem where I shut down my computer, and it instantly restarts after shutdown with no action from me, or even the slightest touch or bump of the case starts it up.

At first I thought the problem had something to do with a custom lighted switch I installed to control a cold cathode light. But now I have removed those items completely and I am still seeing the instant-on problem. I'll have to wait another week or so to see if this latest brand-new battery lasts.

In the meantime, any guesses as to what would cause the battery to run down? I have now run through 4 batteries and hoping to find the cause soon. I have a DMM to test if it will help.

Specs:
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum (non-SLI)
Athlon 64 3000+ Venice @2.4Ghz
Arctic Cooling Freezer64
2x512MB Corsair XMS Pro Series
PowerColor Radeon X800XL 256MB
OCZ ModStream 520W PSU
Lian-Li PC-67 Aluminum Case


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you leaving the power switch on when you shutdown and when installing the batteries only handling them by the edges
have a look at the voltages in the bios for the 3v


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

I shut down by using the Windows shut down command. I don't touch the power button and the machine comes back on by itself. I know the power button is OK because I've used this case for 3 years and only started having this problem when I installed the new PSU/motherboard. I am careful with the new batteries, I use a kleenex to install so that I don't touch them. I will check the 3v rail in BIOS when I get home ... any suggestions for checking it manually with a multimeter?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry no suggestions on the multi meter
have you your old p/s you can swap in to check there is not a fault with the new one


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

Unfortunately my old PSU does not have a 24-pin header so I can't use it on this motherboard. I will just have to see what the 3v rail says I guess. I'll update again when I can take a look at it.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

make sure nothing is grounding to the case, possibly one of your standoffs is in the wrong position, and/or connectors are loose


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a minor update, I checked my 3.3v reading in the BIOS .. it was between 3.32v and 3.34v for about 5 minutes while I watched it. Looks steady to me. I've had the lighted switch and cold cathode disconnected from my system now for a couple days, and my instant-on problem has only showed up one time, shortly after I disconnected them. So I'll wait a week or so and see where this leads.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you are inserting the batteries the right way up with the flat surface on top


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

dai said:


> you are inserting the batteries the right way up with the flat surface on top


You're kidding right? The computer obviously would not boot if the battery was in wrong. And with the way those sockets work, I imagine I couldn't put it in upside down even if I tried.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Is the computer online at all times like (dsl or cable connection)? You might have to go into your bios and take a close look at your power management settings. There might be wake on LAN and some other similar options might be enabled. That way u may avoid it from restarting if that kind of a setting is current. About the battery : gotta run a research


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no not kidding,never struck a problem with the battery draining repeatedly but have seen the battery in upside down before,i thought it was worth asking
it looks like either the charge is not going into the battery or there is a dead short on it 
check the back of the m/b at the solder around the area


----------



## mbga9pgf (Jul 25, 2005)

HI, having the same probs.... PC working fine for 3 weeks then bam! Bios repeatedly resets to the Default state, no matter how many times I try to reset the bios, enter details then save details... just reboots with the default settings (faulty EPROM??!)

Very annoying. Will try a different battery but will be expecting a new motherboard as it HAS to be under warranty still. I wonder how many others are having these problems with the board? (MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is common for m/b to come with a crook battery,there apparantley was a faulty batch of batteries a couple of months ago


----------



## pulsar4 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have the same problem.
My system:
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
Venice core 3200+
Antec Neopower 480
1GB Mushkin Green (2x512)
Gigabyte 6600GT
Audigy2 Zs
200GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 SATA 

I can think of the following causes:
1) motherboard is not grounded. Hence there is short.
2) The battery holder circuitry is faulty.
3) MSI deserves some A$s-kicking...
4) Create your own external CMOS battery circuit. I am working a good article on how to do this. I will post a link to it soon. I am taking this approach.
So far I know of three people with same motherboard who have this problem.


----------

